# British retirees looking at different retirement locations overseas



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Financial problems in southern Europe appear to have forced a shift in perceptions of desirable places to retire for British people including looking at less obvious destinations. A third of people want to move abroad when they retire, but the popularity of Spain, France, Portugal and Greece has plummeted in the past year, according to […]

Click to read the full news article: British retirees looking at different retirement locations overseas...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

